# thoughts on Ian Dunbar's puppy feeding technique



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

With our new puppy, I am considering trying Ian Dunbar's technique of using various Kong type toys to deliver meals. That way once all my crew have their first bathroom outing of the day, I can settle the new puppy in his expen with his breakfast Kong and proceed with feeding the others. I can also use the Kongs for meals throughout the day which will help when he is with me at the office. The new puppy will be on kibble when he first comes to me and though I will eventually transition him to Honest Kitchen I will give him plenty of time to settle in before making dietary changes. 
Has anyone tried this method with a Havanese puppy and if so what was your experience? Please chime in with tips on whether this method might be effective for feeding our new puppy?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

people don't use kongs enough., especially as puppies.Studies show dogs enjoy working for their food.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

We have had great success feeding all food via Kongs with our Cairn Terrier. It keeps him really engaged and busy all day. Sometimes I hide them or tuck them in a tied up towel or paper bag for him to find. I think it more realistically simulates a dog's natural instinct to pursue food all day in the wild. However, so far (less than one week) our Havanese, Ruby, has zero interest in getting even her favourite food from the kongs. I will keep trying because she certainly is eager to use those puppy teeth on everything.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.vet.upenn.edu/docs/defa...or-medicine/kong-stuffing-sfspca.pdf?sfvrsn=2


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Dave for the article. I am thinking if I can get the puppy to eat this way it will really help manage his puppy stage at least. 
Eveningpiper - thank you for you input. Let me know what if something in particular works to encourage Ruby to eat from a Kong. I can't leave them around because the bigger dogs wouldn't be graceful in sharing but I should be able to leave one in the expen with the puppy especially if the others are being fed in another room. The baby gates we have at many doorways will ensure the bigger dogs and Leo don't harrass the puppy while he is working on his Kong.


----------



## Mark D (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, Lily has just turned five months but I didn't start using the Kong until about a week ago. I find that Lily eats from the Kong (Eukanuba kibble) when she doesn't eat from the bowl. This makes me wonder whether the Kong is causing her to overeat, although I really have no idea. I usually put a dried liver or other treat in the small end of the Kong. She loves eating from the Kong and, as it turns out, I have to keep refilling it. There's the bowl in her pen, with the kibble in it, and she doesn't eat it, but I put some of it into the Kong and she gobbles it up.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Mark D, glad Lily is enjoying eating from her Kong. To avoid over feeding her just measure out her daily ration and put it in Kongs to offer in place of her regular dish on the schedule you want her to eat on. Don't feed extra just use the Kong as her feeding dish.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Our Ruby doesn't like to eat her kibble from the Kongs but she is starting to enjoy the frozen raw lamb nuggets stuffed in there with a little pumpkin topping. Here she is working on a puppy kong which seems soft enough for puppy teeth but not too fragile to be chewed apart.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awe, cute Ruby! Looks like a stuffed toy!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just read a news article about a dogs tongue injury due to a Kong. I haven't used one so I don't know if some are made differently. According to the story the dogs tongue got stuck due to the suction. Unfortunately the owner decided to put the dog down because his tongue would have to be removed. So very sad...


----------



## Mark D (Aug 14, 2015)

Pucks104 said:


> Hi Mark D, glad Lily is enjoying eating from her Kong. To avoid over feeding her just measure out her daily ration and put it in Kongs to offer in place of her regular dish on the schedule you want her to eat on. Don't feed extra just use the Kong as her feeding dish.


That makes sense, will do, thank you!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been feeding Rex by putting his kibble in apuppy Kong and a little ball treat dispensing toy. This occupies him for longer than eating from a dish. He really seems to enjoy eating his meals this way.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I followed his advice for potty training, but eventually discovered that the dried liver recommended for treats gave Sheldon diarrhea. I switched to one piece of kibble as a treat (and raw food as his meals) and things firmed up nicely.


----------

